# The summer version of Harris tweed



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

One of my favorite parts of winter (late fall/early spring) is Harris tweed. I love my tweed jackets: the feel and look of the fabric, of course, but especially the fact that with only two, grey and brown, I can wear them with and over anything (just about) and look great. What's better, they also fit in any situation I find myself in, from dressed up with a tie for work, to dressed down tie-less over jeans for a couple pints at the pub. All that out of two coats, and I could easily make do with only one (but why would I want to?). 

My question is this: is there a summer version of the Harris tweed sport coat? I'm familiar with all the summer coats: poplin, twill, seersucker, summer weight wool and so on, but I can't seem to decide which single fabric has the staggering versatility in summer as Harris tweed has in winter. Ideas? (pictures?)

Many thanks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

If you want lightweight tweed, it's available. Bookster carries some. You might consider a wool blended with either/both silk or linen. As jackets, these blends often mimic the appearance/texture of tweeds but are usually summer weight-blue or beige herringbone is pretty common. One last option would be partially/unlined tweed.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions. I think I was think less of an actual summer tweed (although that is fantastic!) than I was looking for a summer sport coat that would equal the Harris tweed in versatility, though not necessarily in tweedy awesomeness.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I am wearing a wool/silk/linen blend jacket today as Mad Hatter alluded in a houndstooth pattern and is one of my favorites. Seersucker can be versatile as well since it can be worn with the trousers as a suit or with odd trousers or chinos.


----------



## Pinpoint Style (Jan 15, 2009)

mualphapiper said:


> One of my favorite parts of winter (late fall/early spring) is Harris tweed. I love my tweed jackets: the feel and look of the fabric, of course, but especially the fact that with only two, grey and brown, I can wear them with and over anything (just about) and look great. What's better, they also fit in any situation I find myself in, from dressed up with a tie for work, to dressed down tie-less over jeans for a couple pints at the pub. All that out of two coats, and I could easily make do with only one (but why would I want to?).
> 
> My question is this: is there a summer version of the Harris tweed sport coat? I'm familiar with all the summer coats: poplin, twill, seersucker, summer weight wool and so on, but I can't seem to decide which single fabric has the staggering versatility in summer as Harris tweed has in winter. Ideas? (pictures?)
> 
> Many thanks.


Open weave woolen fabrics in a medium weight (11-12 oz) are your best bet for summer versatility--they drapes well, allow the breeze to blow through, don't wrinkle like linnen or extremely light weight (tropical) wools, but still look as dressy or casual as you chose to wear them. The traditional choice for such a weave is the "Fresco" collection by J.&J. Minnis. I'm fond of this pattern.

You can view the whole collection here--.

There are other good open weave fabrics for summer out there--Holland and Sherry's collection of these is called CrispAire. Aside from open weave woolens, the best bet for summer is a wool/mohair blend. Mohar also breathes well and is lightweight, and is also wrinkle resistant, but it tends to have a high sheen which I doubt would suit most on the Trad forum.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a silk wool blend that's tan/light brown/earth tone, and somewhat "nubbly" and textures in a check/houndstooth pattern. It's a nice HSM jacket.

Perhaps a light wool or silk/wook grey houndstooth or check jacket. It can go with jeans, khakis and slacks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Pinpoint Style said:


> Open weave woolen fabrics in a medium weight (11-12 oz) are your best bet for summer versatility--they drapes well, allow the breeze to blow through, don't wrinkle like linnen or extremely light weight (tropical) wools, but still look as dressy or casual as you chose to wear them. The traditional choice for such a weave is the "Fresco" collection by J.&J. Minnis. I'm fond of this pattern.
> 
> You can view the whole collection here--.
> 
> There are other good open weave fabrics for summer out there--Holland and Sherry's collection of these is called CrispAire. Aside from open weave woolens, the best bet for summer is a wool/mohair blend. Mohar also breathes well and is lightweight, and is also wrinkle resistant, but it tends to have a high sheen which I doubt would suit most on the Trad forum.


lol, that Minnis swatch is likely my next suit. The nearly-identical appearing Finesse is unavailable and the tailor hasn't the Classic book to compare swatches with. Meanwhile, if anyone knows of online swatchbooks, please post'em on my thread on Fashion forum.

I agree with the houndstooth recommendations-I've got one (3/2 sack) and really like it.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Mad Hatter, Pinpoint and others, I like these ideas. I'm thinking that a nice houndstooth, PoW or Glenn plaid sport coat in any of the silk/linen/wool blends or tropical wools suggested would be a nice "go to" coat. I'll keep an eye out on the thrift exchange and in the local thrift stores.

What are your thoughts on twill coats? I like the look of a twill sport coat over jeans or cords, but I'm a little doubtful of the twill-on-twill combo were the jacket to be combined with chinos.

Thanks again,
MAP


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

If you are asking about the practicality of the cloth, then you have some very good answers here. But if you are interested in signification, and I think Harris Tweed carries plenty, then you have two fine summer choices, seersucker, which works best in a suit, and madras, which is a classic sports jacket fabric. As with tweeds, or for that matter practically everything discussed in this forum, these fabrics look best if they look like they've been around the block a few times, not if they're crisp and new.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm slightly surprised that no-one has mentioned a blazer?

Can be seriously up-dressed with a bow tie, smartened with a white OCBD, tie and wool trousers, and brought down to earth with jeans.

Thoughts?
Graham


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

Pinpoint Style said:


> Open weave woolen fabrics in a medium weight (11-12 oz) are your best bet for summer versatility--they drapes well, allow the breeze to blow through, don't wrinkle like linnen or extremely light weight (tropical) wools, but still look as dressy or casual as you chose to wear them. The traditional choice for such a weave is the "Fresco" collection by J.&J. Minnis. I'm fond of this pattern.
> 
> You can view the whole collection here--.
> 
> There are other good open weave fabrics for summer out there--Holland and Sherry's collection of these is called CrispAire. Aside from open weave woolens, the best bet for summer is a wool/mohair blend. Mohar also breathes well and is lightweight, and is also wrinkle resistant, but it tends to have a high sheen which I doubt would suit most on the Trad forum.


That's a rather handsome fabric.


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

Try this Orvis jacket-


----------



## thortonmellon (May 4, 2010)

Light blue raw silk. Own it.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

If you go as quickly as you can to the WAYWT thread, you'll see Joe Beamish wearing a jacket that I feel is exactly what you want. IMO it is the summer version of Harris tweed.


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you want lightweight tweed, it's available. Bookster carries some. You might consider a wool blended with either/both silk or linen. As jackets, these blends often mimic the appearance/texture of tweeds but are usually summer weight-blue or beige herringbone is pretty common. One last option would be partially/unlined tweed.


The Bookster summer tweed stuff (found in the "EXTRA LIGHT WEIGHT CLOTHS" section of the Cloth Samples page in their website), has a fantastic texture. It's the kind of cloth that makes people want to touch you. Tweed for summer! Yay!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

If one compares the two in versatility rather than surface similarity, I'd argue that the navy blazer (and probably specifically in hopsack) is the Spring/Summer Harris tweed.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I would second the previous posters' suggestions of something in a silk/wool/linen blend, and would simply add that such jackets can be found in herringbone patterns, and often in light brown or olive (Press currently has a few on their website). This, I think, mimics the look of tweed while also keeping things seasonal.

The second option to consider, if you would rather go in the plaid direction, is this jacket from J.Press:

https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?ix=4

This is one of the most versatile jackets I own. A great, lightweight wool. The cut and shoulders are both superb. And the colors in the glen paid enable it to be paired with a wide variety of trousers, and worn for at least nine months out of the year. I'm not sure I'd necessarily pair it with jeans, so it might be limiting in that regard, but otherwise I'd say its worth a look.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I don't think there is an equivalent, although navy blazer comes closest.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I picked up an unconstructed cotton jacket from Press a few years ago that is perfect for the summer, although a bit casual.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> I don't think there is an equivalent, although navy blazer comes closest.


Yep. No equivalent. But you've still got the blazers to see you through.


----------

